# 92s holster newbie



## soobieguy87 (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey guess I'm brand new to the forum just picked up a 92s wondering in there was a serpa type holster out there for it I'm sure it's been asked I searched but no such luck


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If you're going to carry a concealed weapon, the SERPA's locking feature is not only unnecessary, but also a little dangerous.
Civilian concealed-weapon carriers don't need locking holsters.

And if you think to open-carry your gun, I can only say, "DON'T!" (Read all of the other discussions here, about open carry and why you shouldn't.)

I will never understand why someone would spend about $600.00 on a pistol, and then carry it in a $60.00 holster.
Worse, some people even buy Fobus holsters.

A good pistol deserves a really good holster, which will cost about $200.00. Further, you also need a really good, strong, stiff pistol belt, for at least another $60.00. And you also need a reload-magazine carrier, for maybe another $40.00. A good-quality "support team" will end up costing about half the cost of the gun.


----------



## soobieguy87 (Dec 23, 2014)

Well your opinion is noted but I don't see how any of that was needed I never said I was gunna conceal carry heck I never said I was gunna wear it in public I just asked about holsters of the type this is a woods gun to me. I just want a holster period becouse walking around with it stuck in my pants like a thug is not ideal so instead of that long thread how about just say brand x is a good holster and here is why. And no I'm not spending 200 bucks on a 20 year old police trade beretta heck the gun itself is 200 bucks. So PLz with utter respect let's stay on point.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Walmart has a universal for $20.00 if that is what you want. Otherwise Midway has your Serpa for about $35.00.
Goldwing


----------



## soobieguy87 (Dec 23, 2014)

I have a serpa for the 92 in my lap and it doesn't seem to fit the 92s despite not being listed on the box as not


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of the Serpa holsters. They seem to allow the gun to wiggle and move around a bit, no matter which gun I put in one. The Safariland ALS design is the best I've seen unless you get into a leather rig. Then I would have to say Safariland or Galco make superb paddle holsters. 

If you want a good IWB holster, have a look at BladeTech. Also, RDR Holsters made me a pretty good rig, but there are a number of holster manufacturers out there if you just google. It takes a little time, but it can pay off. Look in the holster threads for some ideas also.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

soobieguy87 said:


> I have a serpa for the 92 in my lap and it doesn't seem to fit the 92s despite not being listed on the box as not


Try Midway product #714544 $37.99


----------



## soobieguy87 (Dec 23, 2014)

Yea that's the one I have in my lap but the gun won't sink far enough in I suppose they designed it for the 92fs as opposed to being compatible with the older round trigger gaurd


----------



## soobieguy87 (Dec 23, 2014)

Haha guess I'll just have to get some Bubba holster from Walmart or maybe like a universal leather from someone else


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Duty Gear

Holsters | Blade Tech Gun Holsters | Knives and Tactical Gear


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

https://www.rdrholsters.com/

http://www.galcogunleather.com/

http://www.giholsters.com/

Also, here is a list of makers you may want to browse. This was a search I did for the VP9, but I'm sure you can find one for a 92.

http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/holsters/ultimate-hk-vp9-holster-list/


----------



## Telecomesq (Jan 4, 2015)

Don't know about a Serpa for the 92S, but keepshooting.com has a number of inexpensive holsters that fit the 92S.

Iif you want an inexpensive holster that will retain and protect the pistol in the woods (and you don't need quick access), this $8.95 Italian canvas holster fits my 92S and budget perfectly:

Italian Army Canvas Holster - Keepshooting®

If you want a little more accessiblility, this $14.95 Italian version of the M12 holster should fit:

Italian Army M12 Beretta 92 Holster - Keepshooting®

If you want a drop leg/belt holster convertable combination, try this $24.95 Italian Army model, which I have and which fits my 92S:

Italian Army Drop Leg Holster - Authentic Italian Army Surplus - Keepshooting®

Finally, there's a $29.95 Italian army shoulder holster that should fit as well:

Italian Army Shoulder Holster with Magazine Pouch - Keepshooting®


----------



## motorcity001 (Jan 10, 2015)

This is my first review of any product: Comfort Holsters

I have more holsters then I care to admit and I'm always looking for that "one" holster you can wear all day. I am a big guy and it has been a hassle to find a holster that fits comfortably and can be worn all day. I have a shoulder rig, which I love, but that is a real commitment for all day concealment (at the office).

I recently purchased a Comfort Holster after I investigated them on-line. At the time (xmas) $65 was more than I wanted to spend for a holster but they offer a 6-week no questions asked return policy. How can you beat that? So I took the plunge and ordered it for my Kahr CW9. It took around 30 days (back orders from the holidays) to receive the holster and after just a week of wearing it, I love it. It's comfortable and doesn't dig into your body (I carry in the small of my back). It's made with a suede covered gel pad on the back giving it that extra cushion. You can go to comfortholsters.com and see the pictures and videos. I will try to include a pic or two.

Which leads me to my next point the unbelievable customer service. I emailed the company after hours one night asking when they will offer a holster for my specific gun and could I be emailed when that model came available. Not expecting a response until the next day, the customer service rep quickly responded by telling me that it would be posted to their website in ten minute, and it was! I have since ordered one for my Beretta 92FS compact. Which Is not an easy gun to find a holster for.

Comfort Holsters is definitely worth taking a look before you purchase your next holster. I want to say I have no affiliation with Comfort Holsters, just a satisfied customer.


----------

